# Horny Rabbit



## con-man (May 21, 2005)

My rabbit has been running around rampid andkept pawing at my knees, and i finally noticed his penis was in fullfunctioning mode and I got him a stuffed animal as quick as I could. Hehad his way with it and at the end let out a load groan and toppledover on one side with exhaustion. He is flaccid now, but still hyperand running around me. I put him in his cage with a blanket over it tomake it dark and calm him down. But what should I do? I dont have themoney right now to have him fixed. And now I have to put my stuffedanimal through the wash. But just to calm him down. I dont mind if hehas his way with my stuffed animal again, but what do I do to calm himdown afterwards.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

Other than telling him no and trying to get himto stop, I don' t know that there is much you can do aside from theneuter. I had one of my boys neutered on Monday and he'salready cut down on that already. I doubt the tellin him no will domuch good, but I remember hearing somewhere to do that....*shrug*

Sorry, but I did have to laugh at the visual of this poor guy goin crazy on the stuffed animal.


----------



## con-man (May 21, 2005)

I laughed so hard. He kept thrusting faster and faster and then let out a long a rabbit groan then collapsed on one side.


----------



## brimmhere (May 22, 2005)

lmbo maleslolol we just got our first male rabbit andpromptly had him neutered! he was wanting to mount everythingin site and would not settle down for nothing. he is let'ssee about 3 days out from surgery and today we were able to place himand our female into the same cage set up together and not once has hetried to mount her! they were actually playing, eating,grooming and just snuggling together. its nice to have a calmboy around the house now lol best of luck until you can gethim in!


----------



## con-man (May 22, 2005)

i wont be getting mine fixed any time soon, idont have the money, so im hoping he doesnt stay horny into tomorrow.he hasnt tried to mount stuff before today. im hoping its just momentshe has.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (May 22, 2005)

my male is terrible, he chases the catseverywhere and the rabbits - male or female. But yesterdaY Icaught him with cat fur in his mouth - i am worried he is hurting themor biting them!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 22, 2005)

I have the same problem with mine!! One is forbreeding purposes at the moment but the other one is going to get fixedwhen we have the money (not to expensive $127.50 for the wholeopperation) then I also have a female who just had bad mood swings.


----------



## con-man (May 22, 2005)

i had never seen anything so intense the wholeevening. eventually he stopped settling for stuff animals and chased meround the whole house. I had to put him in his cage and watch him tryto bite his way through the bars.


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (May 22, 2005)

One of my male rabbits does that exact same thing.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

*con-man wrote: *


> Ilaughed so hard. He kept thrusting faster and faster and then let out along a rabbit groan then collapsed on one side.


As long as you don't hear him ask...WHO'S YOUR DADDY...I think its all good.... :shock:

I Couldn't resist!!!

I seriously hope you can get something done or figured out to helphim..poor guy! How old is he by the way? One of my males I've had tohold off on his neuter due to him getting sick...hope this isn't whatsawaiting me before he gets healed!


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

Sorryshouldn't laugh


----------



## con-man (May 22, 2005)

he is 6 months old


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

I really would saveup your money and get that bunny neutered. He wont stop what he isdoing, and it will only stop if you get him neutered. 



~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

Even if he is neutered he might still hump it will be a bit better though.


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

mmmmm I've neverknown a rabbit to do that after neutering.....maybeI justthinkthat because Nimue neverdid






~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

Could be. Some buns do it to show whosboss? Ithink that if your bun did it a lot beforethey still do it a little after, its a bit like a habit.


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

Haha kind of ayucky habbit to have! I am glad I have never had any "male"issues with any of my rabbits! I would be SO scared!:shock:

~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

LOL. I have two un-neutered males and they live together they take in turns. lol


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

They take turns??Like oneathother????



*Please let me be reading that wrong *



~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

Nope your not reading it wrong!! They go aroundin circles to see who's turn it is, it both funny andannoying.



Thinkthey are in Love they just haven't realized that they are both boys. lol


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 22, 2005)

OHHHH OK!

! I was like OMG thats just SO wrong!

~Amy


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

LOL think we got our wires crossed, they humpeach other not melol


----------



## con-man (May 22, 2005)

so thats why my bunny does laps around me when i sit at my computer chair!


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 22, 2005)

I have 2 males too that also do the same thing.One is a little young for that but the other is always "showing whosboss!" Copper is only about 3 months old. Leo is about 8 months oldthough and feels nobody should ever get pets, treats, or more attentionthen HIM!


----------



##  (May 22, 2005)

Conman call your localaspca and see if they offerspay/neuter vouchers , some dosome dont but it doesnt hurt toask , It wont pay all the expense butit does help withsome of it . Most aspca ,humane societies etc will gladly offerthem , just mostpeople dont think to ask fora rbbit .


----------



## con-man (May 23, 2005)

yeah i guess
today he has behaved well. his penis has stayed where it should.


----------



## con-man (May 24, 2005)

well its been a week and he has behaved himself
not horny just calm and relaxed so im relieved for a bit.


----------



## Kricket (May 24, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote:*


> LOL. I have two un-neutered males and they live togetherthey take in turns. lol


 AHAHAHAHA!! Myfemale mounts/mates my male. He just sits there with his headdown and lets her. :shock:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 24, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> *samandshawn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL. Ihave two un-neutered males and they live together they take in turns.lol
> ...


I had that happen to me before I realizethat one was a boy. But it broke his confidence. It took me months toget him to mate something (he was used for breeding for a bit at abreeders down the street) (they were looking for males). He was scaredthat if he got on top he would get bitten and other stuff.


----------



## bunnynuts (May 18, 2013)

I have a 1 yr. old Flemish Giant "Thunder"....never had such a horney bunny as him! He too has a stuffed bunny that he thumps all of the time! I had to get him something, so he would quit humping my throw pillows. Yes, sometimes it's hilarious, with the throw pillows he would actually fall onto the floor hanging onto one, lol. Anyway, many times when he is not satisfied with his stuffed girlfriend - he figures he will give me a try, lol. Sometimes I spray him with water, that works alot of times; if nothing else, I at least get a break while he's busy grooming himself from getting wet. I've also shut him in the spare room with the stuffed bunny, leave him in there an hour, sometimes longer, when I let him out, if he's not calmed down, he stays in there longer. Thunder knows this system quite well now. Other times when he sniffs and nibbles at my leg, if I just tell him to "calm down" and pet him, he will lay down at my feet. Which, I've had to do a couple of times while sitting here, he was doing his circling thing, then sniffing my leg. I can't get him fixed right now, so, it's quite challenging!!! I just read that rubbing lavender oil on a rabbits back is supposed to help - so I'll be getting some!
The only other thing that I can say to help others with this problem is, careful what you feed your bunny. I've noticed that certain things that he eats makes him much worse! Parsley and clover especially! Believe it or not, sometimes a few chocolate chips, calms him down. I guess he gets some sort of fix from it, has a sugar crash, lol.
I think that those of us, like myself, who have litter trained rabbits, and only one, may have it worse - since we are their only entertainment! Thunder does not go for being caged, sometimes I put him in a small dog pen, to discipline him. Overall, single bunny owners, well, we need to spend more time petting them, seems to help calm him down.
I let Thunder outside sometimes ( he always comes back within about an hour), that makes a big difference!!! One day when he came back to the door, the neighbors cat was all stretched out on the porch...lol, that cat seemed really relaxed, FUNNY. I wish that I felt comfortable to let him out more often, because that calms down his hormones more than anything. The reason that I don't let him out more; worry about fleas, mites, he won't let me put a collar on him. 
Well, good luck to everyone with a horney bunny, especially a buck that is used to "run of the house".


----------



## JBun (May 18, 2013)

Neutering will make the most difference for this hormonal behavior. If you plan on getting it done at some point, you won't want to wait too long, as some behaviors can somtimes become ingrained, and even a neuter may not completely fix it if you wait too long.

Just fyi, if you are talking about the flea collars, you definitely don't want to use one on your rabbit. They aren't safe for rabbits. Collars can be dangerous if your rabbit gets a foot caught in it, and there are only certain antiparasitics that can even be used safely on rabbits. Certain ones are extremely toxic to rabbits and can be fatal. So, if you find yourself having to treat him for fleas or mites at some point, make sure to use only the ones that are safe for rabbits. Frontline(fipronil) is extremely toxic, and permethrins and pyrethrins can also sometimes cause toxic reactions. 

Good luck with him! He sounds like a handful


----------



## bunnynuts (May 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information. I surely appreciate that, was not aware about most flea collars being toxic to rabbits. I did buy one months ago, a cat flea collar; read something about it possibly being toxic to a cat, so never used it.
Thanks, I need all of the "Good luck" wishes that I can get with Thunder - indeed he is quite a handful!!!


----------

